# First custom pens



## Hutch9022 (Apr 19, 2019)

We made our first custom ink pens for a cigar company!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice table. Is that a wine barrel?


https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/rvatyndall/


----------



## Hutch9022 (Apr 19, 2019)

It’s actually a whiskey barrel at the cigar shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice work !! .

Those actually look like kit pens ... which kit did you use ? . And what parts of the pens are custom ?


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 19, 2019)

Blanks are customized!! 
Nice job!


----------



## Hutch9022 (Apr 19, 2019)

They are kojent kits. We customized the blanks with the cigar bands and placed a portion of the band on the top of the cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 20, 2019)

Gorgeous pens! Very attractive and very creative for the blanks! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------

